# Ikan Koi > Penyakit dan Pengobatan Koi >  Kira-kira obatnya apa?

## Paschakarina

Baru ngeh kalo ikan koiku ada warna hitamnya di sirip, saya ga inget warna siripnya dulu emang begitu atau berubah. Disirip ekor warnanya hampir setengah gelap terus bolong ditengahnya. Kira kira itu bisa sembuh sendiri atau dikasih obat? Katanya sirip busuk ya? Obatnya apa kalau boleh saran🙏

----------

